# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Origin of Ice Cream

## ratchet_fan

I read that ice cream was invented by the Chinese. Other sources say ancient Greeks and Romans had ice cream like dishes. And even other sources say it was a Persian dish. Then there is of course the idea that Marco Polo took ice cream (or sorbet like dishes) from China back to Italy. No evidence for that but people repeat the myth. And the word sherbet is originally Persian so wouldn't that be more likely?

----------

